# Let's see your pix!!!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok here's the deal...leaves are changing all around us. Let's see your best autumn pix. I shot this out of my upstairs window tonight just before sunset.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Lived in New England @ 30 years ago and saw some mighty spectacular foilages.......but the most colorful was one right here in Texas one December morn crossin Lake Steinhagen......all them trees growin in the middle of the lake were flamin and doubled the effect with the reflection on the water.....sorry no pic to post.....but i still have a copy of it in me mind.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*Fall's a comin'*

last month in NW Colorado


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

My Geese on the Pond


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Hadn't really looked around for fall scenery until yesterday. Found this just west of West Columbia at my son's Cub Scout camp out. Will keep my eyes peeled for a couple more weeks.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*85 Degrees again today!!!*

Here's a shot from the same window from my post 8 days ago. The leaves that turned have fallen off and now summer looks like it's back.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Finally...*

OK, I started the thread and BAM we get 90 degree temps again. Last night's cold seems to have autumn going again. Shot this popular about and hour ago. Now get out there and use that new digital camera!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Wet foggy morning*

Shot this this morning. Thought you might like it...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Not sure what's going on...*

For some reason I'm having difficulty seeing some of the images attached to post. Anybody else having trouble?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Reconstruction*

Mont posted yesterday that during an upgrade some images were lost. Here's some of them along with a couple new ones.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am getting these blocks that say attached images but I can't figure out how to open those images. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ialien (Oct 22, 2005)

*Harpers Ferry*

I'm trying this to see if it works....


----------

